# DIY Watch Box plans



## LeGuillotine (Feb 28, 2016)

Hello!

I made plans with sketchup for diy watch box. If some one needs them or see some major problem let me know!

LeGu


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes please post them. It looks like a very nice case.


----------



## Watch Box (Aug 25, 2015)

It seems like a good plan.

I'd like to offer a few suggestions.

The space BETWEEN the slots should be at least TWICE what it is now. 
This is so that:
1- There is sufficient clearance between the watchhes.
2- The watch cushions will be smaller and less visible, making the watches stand out more.
3- The overall look of the watch will be elevated to one of higher quality and sturdier build.

That's the main difference between a HIGH QUALITY box and a cheap one you buy from amazon or ebay.

Also ensure that the cushions sit VERY SNUG in the watch slot as you want to be able to position them at custom and variable heights if you so wish.
This only applies to the cushions WIDTH. You WILL need some clearance on the length of them to allow the bracelet/strap to wrap around the cushions and still slide in the slot.

Careful with the cushion length as that may affect your ability to tighten the watch around it.

Ensure that the LID's thickness is high enough so when closed it doesn not touch the watches crystals.

Finally, do not cheap out on the hinges, they will make or break a good box.

Hope that helps. Have fun making it!

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## walt hamm (Nov 25, 2011)

LeGu, without having numbers I assume you have made the necessary measurements for each "cell". I like the fact you are going to use dovetails. My only suggestions are: 1. carve out an area on the lid and drawer so you can fit a finger or two to lift the lid and open the drawer; or you can use a handle. 2. have a non-skid material on the bottom so when you lift the lid the box will not move or so you do not need to hold the box when lifting up the lid or pulling out the drawer. 

what wood are you going to use? 

nice idea to make one yourself and nice design.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

I've been thinking of building my own watch box for a while now. I have all the proper tools. I would just need to go buy the materials and make or find some plans. Your box looks nice. I would like to see the plans and/or dimensions. Good job!

And of course, we all want to see pictures of the finished project!


----------



## LeGuillotine (Feb 28, 2016)

Thank You Guys!


It went back to drawing board for some updates.
All things You said will be considered.

Later I will post new picture and also sketchup model to You to judge!

LeGu


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing the revisions.


----------



## LeGuillotine (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi again

Some minor changes, now some measurements added. Any ideas? 
What do You think ornament idea on corners, I was planning to made copper wire inlay.
What about size of "cells" 60mmx80mmx50?
I was planned to use 120mmx15mm pine and 6mm plywood (unidentified wood), because I allready have those.
Also I added pic of hinge what I planned to use.

Open for ideas LeGu


----------



## walt hamm (Nov 25, 2011)

LeGu--nice production of the plans. Here are my thoughts

1. Cells. I grabbed by digital calipers and measured my box. Here is what I found/recommend. 
a. Width: at least 45mm for 40mm dial only watch. you might want to add 5mm or so for the largest watch you own (e.g., dial only width 44mm then cell 49mm). of course if you own one of those 60mm Invicta then.....Ultimately the width of each cell will be somewhat dependent of the width of the holder that fits inside of the cell. Of course add a tad more width so you can pad the sides.
b. Length: about 90mm. This allows you to put a watch on a holder/pillow and get your finger and thumb in to pick up the watch. My box cells are 90mm with liner.
c. Depth: I measured mine and it is 50mm with the padded liner--maybe add 1-2mm in height The lid adds a considerable more height so most watches will fit (probably not the 26mm high Invicta but...)

The outside dimensions obviously will be a function of the number of cells and how many cells per row.

For the bottom drawer, remember the padding. How will you open it? Finger tip groove or handle?

I like the inlay--nice touch.

I like the hinges.

Is that a humidifier in the lid in the last picture? 

As to the wood--for the outside I would go to Rockler lumber and buy some nice exotic wood but that is me. Plywood is great for humidity issues but why not do your own lamination--thin layer of birch glued to say cocobolo or maple or...take your pick. The cost might be more but the beauty is well worth it. Of course this is a personal choice.


----------



## dtrain (Feb 29, 2016)

Beautiful DIY!


----------

